# 3.2 Mk2 - most effective performance upgrade?



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all.
I'm interested in your views as to what you would be the single most effective performance-enhancing upgrade for the 3.2 Quattro V6 stronic.

Many thanks, Mark


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Remap IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

add a turbo :twisted:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have cams and a remap plus a Miltek sports exhaust and believe me thats enough


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A quick warning regarding cams in an DSG/S-Tronic 3.2. To get the full benefit of cams you need to be able to punch & hold the revs right to limiter or just before. this is fine in a manual, but the Gearbox ecu of DSG/S-Tronic stops you doing this, therefore you won't see full BHP gains. 3.2s with remap, cams, zorst and intake should be running close to 300bhp, but, if you have a DSG/S-Tronic you will only see 275-280 bhp (average). The only way around this is a mapping of the DSG/S-Tronic, but no tuner has found a way to do this yet (AFAIK).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> A quick warning regarding cams in an DSG/S-Tronic 3.2. To get the full benefit of cams you need to be able to punch & hold the revs right to limiter or just before. this is fine in a manual, but the Gearbox ecu of DSG/S-Tronic stops you doing this, therefore you won't see full BHP gains. 3.2s with remap, cams, zorst and intake should be running close to 300bhp, but, if you have a DSG/S-Tronic you will only see 275-280 bhp (average). The only way around this is a mapping of the DSG/S-Tronic, but no tuner has found a way to do this yet (AFAIK).


We're not far off releasing this, hopefully within a month or two.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

HPA have done it..


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Doesn't the DSG rev to the red-line in manual or sport mode?

Dont quite get the argument here, unless the red-line is higher in a manual?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

It's possible (not sure) you're referring to the dsg box limiting the peak engine torque or power rather than the engine speed it changes up at...? In manual mode the dsg will change up "for you" at the limiter but this will in most cases be past the point at which peak power is reached. I find even when I am driving aggressively I opt to manually change up before the dsg would do it.

If so the same issue was apparent with the giac map I tried (and rejected), with the benefits of the remap not fully yielded until aspects of the dsg controller were also tweaked - as I understand it. Once the dsg box had been modified I saw about 310-315bhp and about 305ftlb torque.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

powerplay said:


> In manual mode the dsg will change up "for you" at the limiter but this will in most cases be past the point at which peak power is reached.


Not when you have the hi-lift cams, 'peak' power is at the higher end of the rev range when the cams are installed. The cams take it past the default software limiter.


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

squiggel said:


> Doesn't the DSG rev to the red-line in manual or sport mode?


The DSG upshifts as it hits the limit in any mode, D, S or +/-

Not sure whether this upshift is at the same revs as the limiter in the manual or whether it does it slightly earlier. I'd assume the later


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > In manual mode the dsg will change up "for you" at the limiter but this will in most cases be past the point at which peak power is reached.
> ...


sorry to intrude kmpowell, but what if u turn off the esp and asr.... then u use launch control... like this u take it to max rev past the red line doesnt it? :?:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mosoboh said:


> but what if u turn off the esp and asr.... then u use launch control... like this u take it to max rev past the red line doesnt it? :?:


On a normal 3.2 yes, but not a 3.2 with the hi-lift cams installed. Cams allow you to punch it and hold the power a lot higher in the rev range. When I had my R32 I had cams installed and it would rev all the way. It was a manual though, so there was no software governing the change point hence how I could do it. that is where the problem lies.

I don't know the exact technical intricacies of it, however I'm sure one of the tuners will elaborate further.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

hmmm.... point taken :wink:


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

...................put a 2.0TFSI engine in it :lol:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

:x


----------

